# Who is doing the open bull or spike hunt this year?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be heading down to the Zion unit for open bull. I have October 2nd through the 9th off of work and I'm pretty freakin' stoked! I just got a new Bushnell Legend Ultra HD mounted on my old sporterized Mauser '06 and it is shooting 1 inch groups with 150 grain Barnes Vor-tx. We have been seeing some bulls around ranging in size from spikes to mature 6 points. I really hope they stick around, but last year we were seeing them in this area as late as the rifle deer hunt so I'm fairly optimistic. My brother and I have trail cams set up in a couple different spots that will tell the story. 

Who else is headed out? What unit? What gun and load you packing? Can you tell that I'm a little excited? Good luck to everyone. Be sure to post those pics here in a couple weeks!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not going this year and it's killing me to think about it.
Best of luck to those going.
If I was going though, I would be shooting a 7mm rem. mag. with 160 gr. accubonds.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am doing a spike tag in the same area that I am hunting Spot and Stalk Black Bear which runs around the same time. So I thought why not have the spike tag on me when hunting bear! Can't wait!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I was going to do the open bull, but ended up going spike to be able to hunt my family stomping grounds one last time before I move to Alaska


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

LOTS of tags not sold yet...

Almost 7000 still left when I checked a couple days ago..:!:...


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Gonna have a spike tag in my pocket while scouting for my fathers deer on the bookcliffs. 340 Weatherby with 225 Barnes TTSX


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Will be doing the open bull hunt, it's my favorite big game hunt and I am looking forward to it. Taking two friends and six horses this year--it will be the most people and stock I have ever taken so it should be interesting to see how it goes. Last year it was just myself and one horse. Even if the elk hunting is poor I know the fishing will be great and the company will be fun. 

I will be shooting my same old Remington 700 30-06 that I have had for 22 years now. Will be shooting my reloads, 150 grain Barnes TSX going 2900 fps. I am thinking about toting along my Dirty Harry wheel gun as a backup or in case I come across a spike or something but carrying it that many miles doesn't sound fun. Probably just stick with what I know.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I will be on zion open bull. Stop by color country if you get over on my side. Our place is down the 'ol sheep lane over by the girls camp. Go thru the white gate. If it's open we are there. 
I'll be wandering around with the old Remington 700 06 I got from my dad. Have the first 5 days off. 
Just going to relax and goof off. Have a couple a nephews and a son in law or two coming. One son in law is bringing a couple of horses.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'll be heading down to the Zion unit for open bull. I have October 2nd through the 9th off of work and I'm pretty freakin' stoked! I just got a new Bushnell Legend Ultra HD mounted on my old sporterized Mauser '06 and it is shooting 1 inch groups with 150 grain Barnes Vor-tx. We have been seeing some bulls around ranging in size from spikes to mature 6 points. I really hope they stick around, but last year we were seeing them in this area as late as the rifle deer hunt so I'm fairly optimistic. My brother and I have trail cams set up in a couple different spots that will tell the story.
> 
> Who else is headed out? What unit? What gun and load you packing? Can you tell that I'm a little excited? Good luck to everyone. Be sure to post those pics here in a couple weeks!


I am very glad to hear you decided to try the Barnes in 150 grain as I suggested and are shooting well, they are worth every penny.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Excited for the Open Bull any weapon. Northern utah. Remington 700. 30-06. Gonna hunt for 5 days if needed. Good luck guys!! Post up some pics your bulls!!!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be after a spike. My brother and law and I both have a week off so it's getting hard to stay focused at work while I'm thinking about a brisk morning on the mountain. The cool breeze drifting through the yellow aspen leaves and the smell they create. Just a little frost on the hard ground and my fashionable hunter orange jacket keeping me warm.

Can't wait!!

Good luck to you all.

Forgot this part

Ruger #1 .270 with 140 gr. partitions - looks like it might be the smallest gun of the list so far. It sure has put a lot of elk meat on my table over the years.


----------



## UTJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm headed up to the Wasatch unit with 2 buddies. Hauling up the trailer this weekend. I will be hunting from October 3rd through the 9th and if I can get back up again I will. Shooting my reloads Barnes 165 grains from my 7mm.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My son drew a Manti Cow tag and I picked up a spike tag just in case. We'll be up there from the 1st through the 6th chasing elk.

Gonna be shooting my new X-Bolt 7mm RM...just wish I could find 160gr. Accubond's....instead I'll be using 160gr. Partitions over RL-22.

My son will be using the Model 700 .270 he inherited when my father passed away and he'll be shooting Superformance 130gr. GMX's since I haven't had time to work up a load for that rifle yet.


----------



## jhar6862 (Sep 14, 2015)

I am hunting spikes. We have shot 6 spikes in 3 years, hoping to add to the total this year.

I am shooting a Ruger M77 30-06, Swarovski 4x12 Z3, and 180 Grain bullets


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

We are going on the opener of the bull elk hunt with a cows in our pockets no bull tags maybe we will buy s spike tag not sure yet. I will be shooting my trusty savage 300 win mag 180 grain Hornady my pops and my father in law will be shooting there old reliable 30-06's so we should have a fun hunt!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Any Bull. Shooting the Tikka 7RM. This weekend I will figure out if I am shooting the 168 VLD or the 160 Accubond. Hard to stray away from that VLD when it performed so well on my elk last year.

Going with some friends to the high country. We split up and cover a lot of ground, should be a good time. Taking quite a few days off this year.


----------



## Billy3136 (May 31, 2015)

Hunting the any bull unit with my father on the South Slope. We will be in the area from 3-10 October. I also have a cow tag, so we just want some meat!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Any Bull in Salmon, Idaho :mrgreen:

Browning A-Bolt .338 Win Mag 225gr Hornady SST


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Was going to spike hunt but some family and friends schedules didnt work out with the kids and wives coming along so exchanged the spike tag for any bull. I figured if its just me my bro and a buddy we should go big. Will be hunting northern utah with my 300 win mag. Not sure the factory load yet.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I've failed to draw for the past two years. The idea of sitting out two years in a row makes me feel a little :crazy:. I thought about doing a spike tag or any bull tag but things just don't seem to be working in my favor.

Two buddies who wanted to go hunting with me this year had life get in the way, one went back to school the other is switching jobs and will be in training. My BIL, and sometimes hunting partner, is doing muzzleloader elk while I have only ever rifle hunted. My father, while getting up there in years, has tagged along on 2 or 3 elk hunts with me but will not be around during elk season this year. It's either go solo or stay home. Attempting to pack an elk off the mountain solo is a bit daunting to me.

Also, I've always found elk on a spike hunt but usually it's a trophy bull or cows. I've never to a shot opportunity on a spike. And I've never hunted an any bull unit.

I'd really like to go, but can't decide if I want to go it alone and where I would go if I did...


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I picked up an any bull tag this year since I didn't draw for the deer hunt. I've never elk hunted before but I didn't wanna miss a year and figured I could still have a good time and try something new.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Drew a Manti cow tag and got a spike tag to go with it. My chance at redemption with the cow tag. Drew two years ago and only hunted half a day without seeing an elk. Excited to get on the mountain next Friday!


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Any Bull Northern Utah. got a Cow tag too. shooting a 7MM Rem. Mag. Hornady Superformance 162 Grain. I typically have been using 175 grain for Elk. Im pretty shocked I haven't seen anyone shooting a bullet that big. Very Effective :grin:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have an any bull tag for northern UT, but won't get to hunt until the Thursday thru Saturday after opening weekend. Shooting a Sako .300 Win Mag with (hopefully) Hornady 180 grain SSTs (trying them out this weekend). Was shooting Barnes VOR-TX 180s but decided to try something else as I wasn't getting the accuracy I wanted. That might just be the user though


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I will be on zion open bull. Stop by color country if you get over on my side. Our place is down the 'ol sheep lane over by the girls camp. Go thru the white gate. If it's open we are there.
> I'll be wandering around with the old Remington 700 06 I got from my dad. Have the first 5 days off.
> Just going to relax and goof off. Have a couple a nephews and a son in law or two coming. One son in law is bringing a couple of horses.


Thanks, 2 full. If I end up having some time I will be sure to pay you a visit. I hope to hear some shooting from the other side of crystal and I hope you hear some shooting across crystal as well.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Best of luck to everyone on this years hunt! CCG, I'm not sure if the PM I sent you went through, let me know.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

General any bull with a muzzleloader for me and my group. Had a great time last year and hope for another good time this year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I ended up getting my bull Weds morning. He starting talking about 20 mins before light. He had given me the slip on Monday morning. So this time I went up above where he was bugling instead of going down in after him. He came up thru the draw pushing about 20 cows. He was grunting and chirping as they came thru. I ended up with about a 100 yard shot. He dropped in his tracks when I hit him with the 'ol 06. He wiggled a couple of times so I put one in the neck to anchor him. I was by myself and did not want to chase him.
Did not realize how nice he was till I got up to him. He has a couple af extra points and a devils point on the right side, with a 5 point main frame. 
I was quite tickled. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

2full
Nice bull he's got some cool things going on I like him!!! It's that a northern Utah general bull? Congrats again


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bull 2full.
I sure do miss not getting out this year but I've still got plenty of meat from the last couple years and I've been working on a huge "honey do" all summer and fall(landscaping the back yard).
I'm actually just taking a break from shoveling right now as I type this.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice general season bull! I was surprised at how talkative they were this year during the gs rifle hunt.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Nice general season bull! I was surprised at how talkative they were this year during the gs rifle hunt.


This was about the earliest date you will see the general season open on. That's one big reason I was really hoping to be down there this year.
Although my family hasn't killed anything real big so far this year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I hunted the Zion open bull hunt. Should have put that in my post..........
I could see my cabin from where he went down. Was sitting on my deck having coffee and listening about 6:30 am when he starting bugling. Had to wait for it to get light enough to go after him. 

Seemed like forever. :grin:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sitting on your cabin deck having coffee listening to bulls bugle during elk season with a tag in your hand. What a guy


----------

